# Tighten prop?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

There's normally a buoy attached to the other end to keep that from happening and to get a visual


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Ok... So I've changed props several times on my 25yam 2 smoke.... Sometimes it was testing and tune.... other times it was due to an unfortunate mishap.
> 
> My question is is there a certain Torque or specific way to tighten your prop down.... More specifically 2013 Tohatsu 30 hp.
> 
> ...


Yes there will be a torque specification that the prop should be set to. It can be found in some owners manual and all shop manuals. Sorry I don't work on tohatsu or I would give you the specification.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

J fleming is going to be pissed...


Tight as you can.
Make sure you grease the propshaft and out the cotter pin in


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> J fleming is going to be pissed...
> 
> 
> Tight as you can.
> Make sure you grease the propshaft and out the cotter pin in


Not as pissed as I was for having an unmarked pot..... Rope, but buoy must not have been tighed on very well.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> There's normally a buoy attached to the other end to keep that from happening and to get a visual



Really? That what they are for?? I thought they were there for us to slalom through


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > There's normally a buoy attached to the other end to keep that from happening and to get a visual
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That what they are for?? I thought they were there for us to slalom through


Your the one who posted the pic of the trap wrapped around your prop. Can't say it has ever happened to me. Just giving you hard time man..


----------

